# New Yarn shop in Old Saybrook, CT



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

We are so lucky to have two great yarn shops in Old Saybrook, CT! The newest one, THE KNIT located on Rt 1 is full of beautiful natural fiber yarns in yummy colors. I find it hard to resist the desire to fondle them all. The owner, Betty Narducci is a very accomplished knitter and generous with her skills and enthusiasm. The shop web site is http://www.knitbetty.com .
If you are in Southern New England, come to our beautiful little town and check out both shops.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I wish . Where I live there is a tiny shop that sells the basics . No sock yarn at all . Mainly straight needles with the odd sized fixed circular needle . 
Lovely shop owner but how I long for a shop like I see in pictures posted on line or here . Oh and plenty of money to spend there &#128516;


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

Will have to make a date to head to the shore and visit the shop.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for the heads up. We shall have to make the road trip.


----------

